
SNES Code Injection – Flappy Bird in Super Mario World (2016) [video] - KindOne
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB6eY73sLV0
======
KindOne
Reddit discussion from 2016:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4caow0/yesterd...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/4caow0/yesterday_i_used_glitches_to_inject_the_source/)

